# Powderhorn, Keller, Carancahua advice



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

Any fly fishing advice on these bays? I've considered going to Keller and PH before, but usually spend my time in Port O'Connor since I know it pretty well.

I haven't been able to find any good info on Carancahua (in Matagorda, not Galveston). It looks like there is a public ramp in the north, but I'd like to launch closer down to Redfish and Salt bays where the good marsh is.

I run a flats boat with a jack plate, so shallow water access isn't a problem. Long hauls can be, but I'll run far if it's worth it and the conditions are right.

Thanks for any tips.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Running Powderhorn can be a little tricky. There are some well hidden crunchies at the entrance and you better watch the tide doesn't dump out on you while you are back there. Also there are quite a few toothy dinosaurs running the shorlines this time of year. You know about Mama Gator's attitude when you get too close to her nest or her pups! Take the .357 just in case. The water back there never clears up either.


----------



## Redalert (Oct 17, 2006)

I grew up fishing the marsh in Carancahua and it can be good at times. Tha being said it is a small marsh area. If stays real muddy in that bay and to this day I prefer to fish Keller.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

I was going to give Keller a try, but instead ran from Charlies to South Pass, Twin Lakes and Panther. I couldn't buy a redfish, much less even seen one. Actually, we did see only one. For some reason, the reds just weren't in the flats this past weekend.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

When fishing Powderhorn, go the the Indianola Fishing Pier and launch from there. I kayak PH and usually do well fishing the South Shore, just a short paddle. If running a power boat, get local advice so to save your lower unit.


----------

